# Dwarf Caiman



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Display guy called 'Crikey'.










Although a little small for when he gets larger, really nicely planted and natural looking, makes wanting one even more.


----------



## dave71 (Feb 9, 2008)

nice caiman. any pictures of the enclosure??


----------



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

*re*

I want one of these so bad. Just have not got the room. Are these coming of DWA? I heard they where once.


----------



## snakeboy101 (Jul 3, 2006)

TURINS BANE said:


> I want one of these so bad. Just have not got the room. Are these coming of DWA? I heard they where once.


Not that I am privy to this information but I highly doubt they will come off DWA.

They may be called Dwarf Caiman but they're still big enough to do serious damage. I can't see them being removed from DWA.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

very nice buddy, is this yours?


----------



## reptile_dan (Oct 22, 2008)

Thats the one from Swallow Aquatics in Rayleigh, very nice looking caiman


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Looking good ....

I have never managed to find a picture of a fully grown one, so not quite sure what to expect with mine 


Steve


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

reptile_dan said:


> Thats the one from Swallow Aquatics in Rayleigh, very nice looking caiman


That's the little fella, normally hidden away but this time really close and in the open.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Very cute


----------



## sudan_lover (Nov 14, 2007)

Lovely looking caiman :2thumb:


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

Went to see this the other day, looks really good : victory:


----------

